# Schwinn Mesa, yea or nay?



## Cedarbranchbiker1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Saw an affordable Schwinn Mesa on CL.Reviews, one said it was a good bike from a LBS. Another said it was a Walmart POJ. Anyone know the "real story"?
BTW, I see my rep power is 1, is that good or bad? Have I ticked anyone off? (they probably deserved it.)


----------



## Cedarbranchbiker1 (Apr 7, 2011)

One more try, does anyone know anything about the Schwinn Mesa? Is it a LBS bike or a dept. store bike? True MTB or Hybrid? Thanks for any info.


----------



## Spec7 (May 3, 2000)

I don't know the "Real Story", but I've seen a bunch of these models over the years. Never owned one though.

Looks like the mesa was produced over several years according to BikePedia so it's really going to boil down to when the bike was made. Just from quick review it appears that the component specs have always stayed on the low end of the spectrum which to me says its a dept store bike like "Dick's Sporting Goods" or "Academy Sports".

The frame geometry suggests it to be a mountain bike. The frame is probably fine for mtn usage however the components may leave much to be desired. If in the position of possible purchase, I myself would not pay more than $150.00 for a used Mesa 3 years or older and would actually shoot to pay $100.00 or less.


----------



## jhymel (May 27, 2009)

Way back when Schwinn was owned by Schwinn Bicycle Company, the Mesa was a good bike. However in 2001 Schwinn was bought by Pacific and then the Schwinn bikes were just a Roadmaster bike with the Schwinn logo. 

I wouldn't spend money on a "dept store" bike. For another $100 - 200 you can get a good entry level name brand bike from a local bike shop that will last much longer than a dept store bike. 


That's just my opinion but to give you an example, I have a friend that owns a bike shop and he won't work on dept store bikes. They are nothing but trouble and most of the time in the end the customer isn't happy and they end up investing as much or more money as if they would have bought a name brand to begin with.


----------



## gdlals (Mar 3, 2008)

Ask the Retro forum. They'll know more


----------



## Cedarbranchbiker1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info. When I referred to dept. store bikes, I really meant Walmart, K-Mart, etc. although Dick's isn't a LBS, a bike mechanic in a nearby Dicks (35 miles) appears to be very knowledgeable about bikes. Since our only LBS closed last month (14 miles), Dicks probably offers much better "job security" than trying to make it on your own.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

jhymel said:


> Way back when Schwinn was owned by Schwinn Bicycle Company, the Mesa was a good bike. However in 2001 Schwinn was bought by Pacific and then the Schwinn bikes were just a Roadmaster bike with the Schwinn logo.


Didn't realize the timing on this.

I had a Schwinn Mesa GSX when I was in college. I think it was a '99 model. It had a fairly basic build, but it was a fun bike and IIRC, it had "real" mountain bike geometry.

I agree that the quality of a Schwinn-branded bike is really dependent both on year and model. From what I've read, part of Schwinn's vision as a company was to try to put real bikes in reach of the mass market; some of their bikes are just cheap and heavy, even though the top end of their line has frequently included professional-level equipment.


----------



## cWj (Nov 19, 2012)

*Mesa*

If it's 2005 and back, you should be ok on a Mesa. I think after that you will still be ok as there were two lines branded with Schwinn, one big box line (rebranded Pacific bikes) and a bike store line (which, at somepoint were labeled as "Signature"). If the frame has the curved "Epicenter" seat stays, that should be a bike store bike.

I can speak for the 98-01 frame - it's good, quality stuff worthy of hanging good parts on.

In 2000, the base Mesa was still stuck with a threaded steerer. By the time you get to '01 all the Mesas had threadless.

I do know that there was apparently a "Schwinn Mensa" that made it into big box stores. It is obviously of Dorel/Pacific Co. origin and I wonder if anyone ever realized how hilarious the name is.

From the late 90's into the early Oughts, the Mesa was viewed as light duty Moab. With the original parts, it makes a good urban combat bike/light trail bike. Upgrade the mech (shifters in particular) and you can get nicely dirty with it.

Yes, I realize the thread is old. But, you know, viva la search box.


----------



## Geohound (Jun 11, 2013)

I have Schwinn Mesa GS I bought back when I had my first job, probably 2001 / 2002. I believe it has the epicenter logo under the seat as you described. Here it is:

https://i.imgur.com/7Pk81Yn.jpg?


----------



## KVandermark (Feb 26, 2015)

I have a 99 Mesa GSX I bought from a LBS in 2000. Components aren't top of the line,but still an awesome bike IMO. Super light compared to the FS I have been riding lately. I've had the bike for 15 years and still going strong.


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

Its funny how this thread was started 4 years ago. And it seems every year since then, someone with a Messa comes here to say how good the Mesa is. Hopefull it will be resurrected in 2016 also.


----------



## Hashler (May 29, 2015)

I am breaking out the old 2001 Mesa and looking to upgrade components. I bought new at LBS when I started college and it has been a great ride ever since. Just getting back in to riding and don't wanna drop the cash on a new bike (new baby, diapers aren't free). 
Looking for suggestions on upgrades for brakes, shifter, fork or anything you can suggest.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

It was still v-brakes that year, right?


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Hashler said:


> I am breaking out the old 2001 Mesa and looking to upgrade components. I bought new at LBS when I started college and it has been a great ride ever since. Just getting back in to riding and don't wanna drop the cash on a new bike (new baby, diapers aren't free).
> Looking for suggestions on upgrades for brakes, shifter, fork or anything you can suggest.


I would get it to rideable and stop before getting into upgrades. Save your money for a nice used bike from your local classifieds. I have an older Mesa runner that is a cabin bike. I'm going to fix it up to sell as a commuter, but it's not worth sinking money into for new parts. Just my 0.02, if you love it then by all means do what you love.


----------



## Hashler (May 29, 2015)

Yeah has V brake. I hear ya, it will be a while before I buy another bike. I know what I want and I know it isn't cheap. Till then this old Mesa will have to do.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Hashler said:


> I am breaking out the old 2001 Mesa and looking to upgrade components. I bought new at LBS when I started college and it has been a great ride ever since. Just getting back in to riding and don't wanna drop the cash on a new bike (new baby, diapers aren't free).
> Looking for suggestions on upgrades for brakes, shifter, fork or anything you can suggest.


Two words.

Fox. 
Forty.

Life is short.

Life. Is. Short.


----------



## Hashler (May 29, 2015)

Isn't that like $1500+ that's out of the question.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Yolo dude


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

LOL, guess that lets us know your budget.

Seriously, though - "fork" that bike. A more modest option would be something like a Reba. Make sure to get one with a steerer that fits. You'll need a new front wheel and Avid BB7. Get a wide, tubeless ready rim and hunt up a rim or complete rear wheel with brake tracks and tubeless ready.

You'll be participating in the most important changes from the last fourteen years.


----------



## Hashler (May 29, 2015)

I appreciate the information. Guess I gotta figure out what size steerer I have and go from there. I have not seen any spec on this bike that I can find.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Most likely 1-1/8" straight-gauge. That was dominant on good-quality bikes for the MTB market from the late '90s until a couple years ago. Post a pic - anyone familiar with the standards will be able to tell by sight.


----------



## bumpster69 (May 31, 2015)

https://smithsales.auctionflex.com/showlot.ap?co=11217&weiid=19888632&lang=en
https://smithsales.auctionflex.com/showlot.ap?co=11217&weiid=19888629&lang=en

i am bidding at auction want to know which of tese 2 bikes i should go after acution ends tommorrow nights would appreciate the help


----------



## grumpyalbertm (Aug 7, 2016)

ljsmith said:


> Its funny how this thread was started 4 years ago. And it seems every year since then, someone with a Messa comes here to say how good the Mesa is. Hopefull it will be resurrected in 2016 also.


i have had my mesa since 2000 and it has gone through changes over the years but the frame has never changed i still love the yellow with red infused into it. I still love to ride it


----------



## Scottie5150 (Mar 10, 2004)

Get a newer used bike that suits your needs without upgrades? 

Sent from the UnderWorld via Nexus 6P 😜


----------



## Cedarbranchbiker1 (Apr 7, 2011)

*Single?*



Procter said:


> Yolo dude


let me guess, single, good paying job, live near great MTB tracks, OR you married a rich woman who thinks if she buys you toys, you will stick with her?


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Cedarbranchbiker1 said:


> let me guess, single, good paying job, live near great MTB tracks, OR you married a rich woman who thinks if she buys you toys, you will stick with her?


I don't know about Procter but I'm retired and my wife and I live and save on my pension. I have 2 newer high end mtbs in the garage along with my cross bike, fixie, and my wife's 3 bikes. In my group I make the least amount of money and have the most expensive bike. Smaller house, 1 car, minimal bills, and mtb is a priority for me. That said, if I had 1 cheaper mtb I would still have 90% of the fun. I might miss out a few days here and there due to broken parts that a 2nd bike allows for.


----------



## Krylok (Jan 3, 2018)

ljsmith said:


> Its funny how this thread was started 4 years ago. And it seems every year since then, someone with a Messa comes here to say how good the Mesa is. Hopefull it will be resurrected in 2016 also.


I'm coming here from the future lol
I have a Messa I picked up from CL for cheap and I find myself riding it more often then my Dimondback hook. Go figure.


----------



## Cedarbranchbiker1 (Apr 7, 2011)

I was surprised to see a post, since it has been 4 years. Thanks for the reply. I held off on buying the bike, and back before Christmas while dropping off some donations at Salvation Army, I saw a Specialized Hard Rock ChroMo rigid frame, probably a 90's model. I passed it up, but the next week I went back by and bought it for $4.99. It needed a tube, front brake pads, and a seat. Unreal.


----------



## Botfly (Jun 4, 2018)

Woohoo , let’s keep the thread alive😂 I just got a Schwinn Mesa Runner 19” . I do not have knowledge of Bikes but I can tell you it is one of the best bikes I have ever owned. The best part was that I got it free on Craigslist and it was hanging in lady’s garage for 15-18 years. 😮


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

not to add to the gravedig, but PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE get this bike looked at by a qualified mechanic before riding it on any trails...it could be a "time bomb" waiting to go off...these bikes were not really meant to be ridden on true off road/MTB trails, and given the age of everything, you could be in for a surprise you will not want


----------



## CoMoMann (Jun 20, 2018)

I bought my Mesa Runner in 1985 from a "Schwinn dealer", when Schwinn was still mostly Schwinn. 
1985 was the 2nd year for the Mesa Runner. 
It was a new style then, they did not really know what to call it, now I guess it's a hybrid?
The 1st year had side pull brakes. The 2nd year had a brake upgrade, cantilevers. 3rd had a different fork. 
I rode the heck out of it. My wife rode the heck out of it for several years. I had a shop go through it a decade or two ago, the wife was hard on it. 
A couple weeks ago I checked it over, everything is functional.
I've added a B17 seat and Ergon GP5 grips, plus my daughter gave me a wireless speedometer for fathers day. I dug a period correct rear carrier out on the garage and added a $5.00 ammo box for some storage.
Put 20 miles on it today, great bikes, no complaints here. 
















Ran across this on the trail the other day -


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

The rack and ammo box make the tail light kind of hard to see from behind.



CoMoMann said:


>


----------



## CoMoMann (Jun 20, 2018)

sgltrak said:


> The rack and ammo box make the tail light kind of hard to see from behind.


Honestly I don't give a sheit.

It passes the local requirements, that's all I was after.

I don't wear a helmet either.

:thumbsup:

I did have that taillight lower, but it interfered with the carrier I use, so up it went.

Not sure if you can tell or not - the orange bike it my wifes.










Right now I'm off to ride a new section of the local trails -

https://www.como.gov/parksandrec/trail/hominy-creek-trail/

Have a great day and great rides, your comment is appreciated, thank you!


----------



## CoMoMann (Jun 20, 2018)

I do appreciate the concerns regarding the taillight.

Here you can see part of the reason it is placed where it is -










We have access to some really nice bike trails and many times we don't ride from home, so we have to transport them best we can.

My wife and I are in our 50's, me the later, and we try to ride at least 10 miles a day, 6 days a week.

Sometimes I'll head out for a longer ride, and my wife is getting more into it. We ride mostly level trails, possibly classified as boring to some of you, but it is what it is.

The KATY is one of our favorites. The section from Rocheport south, excellent.

And that old Schwinn just keeps on keeping on!

Thanks again


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

thread resurrector...

I used to have an around 2008 Schwinn Mesa. It was not a department store bike, even if it was not premium. It had QR and 3x9 SRAM X7 RD and SRAM shifters (it had noname FD, which failed at some point). It also had sealed cartridge BB (as opposed to Walmart bike cup/cone).

If you are OK with the geometry, the frame was OK (mine was too small for me). Mine came with mech. disc brakes, but it also had the rim brake mounts. i assume they sold multiple versions with the same frame. 

All in all not great by today's standards, but not bad for a 2008. 

After many years of commuting and parking it in the rain at work I had to replace a hub cone. But that was before I knew hubs need to be serviced. I assume wasn't a great hub, but my lack of maintenance probably did it. It came with WTB rims for what it is worth. i really think Schwinn tried to create a well above BSO category with name-brand equipment where it was visible.

It also had Truvativ cranks and rings (square taper, though).

I got it as a present from a silent auction, so no idea of what it cost.


----------



## mntnman62 (Feb 27, 2004)

*I have a Schwinn Mesa GSX*



Cedarbranchbiker1 said:


> Saw an affordable Schwinn Mesa on CL.Reviews, one said it was a good bike from a LBS. Another said it was a Walmart POJ. Anyone know the "real story"?
> BTW, I see my rep power is 1, is that good or bad? Have I ticked anyone off? (they probably deserved it.)


I own a Schwinn Mesa GSX. I'm not sure if this model is the same one you are considering but I bought mine new way back in the late 90's. Bought my wife one as well. Yeah, I know, matching bikes. Her's was red and mine black. Anyway, I started out on easy dirt roads and then slowly worked up to single track. And as I got better I upgraded. First upgrade was the fork. Put a Marzocchi Bomber Z4 on it and it immediately became a completely different bike. A trail riding monster. It came with a Shimano Deore LX rear derailleur so i upgraded the front to LX as well as the shifters. I'm not sure if the crank was LX as well but that's what I have on there now. I also replaced the stem, handle bar and seat post with Titec. My last upgrade was Sun Rhino Lite rims with Deore LX hubs. So the entire drivetrain is LX. I didn't swap out the brakes so they are still the original Tektro brakes. They work adequately and had been thinking of replacing them with Avid BB 7. But didn't. The seat is the original seat. As are the IRC Mythos XC tires. I'm ready for a new set and will probably go with some WTB's. I haven't ridden the bike in years as i've been doing more road riding. But recently I got that mountain biking bug again and decided to dust it off, take it into the shop for a drivetrain and brake tune up since it wasn't shifting properly the last time I rode it. Got it back yesterday and was chatting with the mechanic. He said it's a great bike, especially with the upgrades I made to it. He said the frame is modeled after the Homegrown with some very minor differences at the joints. But nothing that detracts from it as a good solid riding frame. And I can attest to that as I recall all the fun I had riding it on some of NJ's finest and technical single track in Northern NJ. But as I speculated about what I might consider getting if I were to get a new bike what the mechanic said to me took me by surprise. He said, "Don't ever get rid of this bike." He said that this bike was made back when "Schwinn was Schwinn." And he's right. I remember paying $450 for each of our his and her's bikes and then over the next few years the upgrades added another $500 to $550 to my total investment in the bike. The upgrades I made dropped the overall weight of the bike down to about 27 or 28 pounds which is respectable. And I can unequivocally say this is most definitely NOT a Walmart special, even without the upgrades. Walmart bikes are not upgradeable. If you can get your hands on one for a little money and are willing to go on the bay and find parts for it, like a used decent fork, you'll have yourself a real nice bike. I realize this was an old thread but when I saw some recent replies and given how I just pulled mine out of the basement, I thought it appropriate to chime in.


----------



## CoMoMann (Jun 20, 2018)

A few weeks ago I hit the 1000 mile mark on the bike for the year.
I did replace the rear wheel and freewheel (more gears, had to slightly widen the spacing, no problemo), added good lights, nothing major.
Good, solid bike.


----------



## 1st Gen (4 mo ago)

I bought mine new with the GWB tax rebate. $500. It's been a good bike. I've worn it out a couple of times. I have to make a decision about the front forks atm. They've never been rebuilt and I'm not sure how to proceed. 
Yea, I know, but apparently I like old.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

1st Gen said:


> I have to make a decision about the front forks atm. They've never been rebuilt and I'm not sure how to proceed.


Two words:

Fox.
Forty.

Life is short.

Life. Is. Short.


----------



## 1st Gen (4 mo ago)

Procter said:


> Two words:
> 
> Fox.
> Forty.
> ...


I had to look up what, Fox Forty, was. That's an impressive amount of money to ask someone to spend on a single component. Well, I could see it if they can open the Brifrost.
Can they open the Bifrost? I guess what I'm saying is, it had better come with a few extra realms for that price. I'll bet it's a subscription, huh.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Procter said:


> Two words:
> 
> Fox.
> Forty.
> ...


how on Earth is a modern fork like that going to fit on THAT bike? 34mm straight head tube, rim brake, 26" wheels. why bother writing such a low-effort comment that's not helpful at all?


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

mack_turtle said:


> how on Earth is a modern fork like that going to fit on THAT bike? 34mm straight head tube, rim brake, 26" wheels. why bother writing such a low-effort comment that's not helpful at all?


Call me crazy, but I think there was maybe a hint of sarcasm in that post.


----------

